# Ouvrir entièrement un macbook pro unibody



## toxx (27 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vers vous car j'aimerais démonter entièrement mon MBP unibody (pas seulement la plaque du dessous qui permet d'accèder à la batterie et au DD).


En fait j'aimerais accéder au dessous du trackpad, pourquoi me direz vous ?


Tout simplement parce que du soda s'est renversé sur l'ordinateur (merci la queue du chien) et que depuis le trackpad est collé par le sucre (il fonctionne, mais il ne bouge plus, c'est très agacant !)


Savez vous si cela est faisable ? j'imagine que ca va faire sauter ma garantie mais au point où j'en suis....
Si vous connaissez un tuto bien fait avec des images je suis preneur !


Merci


----------



## jerdopler (27 Mai 2010)

Ce lien devrait t'aider :

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Device/MacBook_Pro_15"_Unibody_Late_2008_and_Early_2009


----------



## toxx (27 Mai 2010)

Oops j'ai oublié de préciser que c'est un 13" !


Mais je suppose que ca doit se trouver dessus et que c'est assez similaire.


Merci pour le lien


----------



## jerdopler (27 Mai 2010)

toxx a dit:


> Oops j'ai oublié de préciser que c'est un 13" !
> 
> 
> Mais je suppose que ca doit se trouver dessus et que c'est assez similaire.
> ...



Oui regarde sur le site, tu trouveras ton bonheur !!!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Mai 2010)

le trackpad est accessible sans tous demonter (du moins la vis regle le jeu du trackpad).
C'est juste sous (ou sur) la baterrie si je me souviens.


----------



## Kanaaky (27 Mai 2010)

Ifixit sont une référence dans l'art du démontage. Tu peux suivre leurs tutos sans problèmes.


----------



## toxx (27 Mai 2010)

La prochaine fois j'installerais un cordon de sécurité avec gardes du corp autour de la table basse....


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Mai 2010)

démonter c'est facile ce qui est super difficile c'est de manier ces micro vis avec mes gros doigts...


----------



## toxx (27 Mai 2010)

Je viens surtout de découvrir la forme particulière des vis de la batterie .. mais comment faire pour démonter ca ><


----------



## Kanaaky (27 Mai 2010)

toxx a dit:


> Je viens surtout de découvrir la forme particulière des vis de la batterie .. mais comment faire pour démonter ca ><



Tournevis torx ???





  C'est écrit sur Ifixit. Voilà = http://www.ifixit.com/Tools#Torx


----------



## toxx (27 Mai 2010)

Nan c'était encore plus vicieux que ca ... la tête de vis a une forme de Y.


Mais c'est bon je me suis débrouillé à la macgyver (trouvé l'astuce sur le net) :


Faire fondre du plastique, l'insérer dans la tete de vis encore fondu, attendre que ca refroidisse, et ca fait un tournevis !!



(ou bien aller chez casto)


----------



## kippei (28 Mai 2010)

toxx a dit:


> Nan c'était encore plus vicieux que ca ... la tête de vis a une forme de Y.
> 
> 
> Mais c'est bon je me suis débrouillé à la macgyver (trouvé l'astuce sur le net) :
> ...



Salut tout le monde

ifixit.com est une très bonne solution.

Pour les vis de ton Macbook, il s'agit de vis *Tri-Wing*






Tu peu acheter cela à Casto pour pas cher 

Bye !


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Mai 2010)

toxx a dit:


> Mais c'est bon je me suis débrouillé à la macgyver (trouvé l'astuce sur le net) :
> 
> 
> Faire fondre du plastique, l'insérer dans la tete de vis encore fondu, attendre que ca refroidisse, et ca fait un tournevis !!



je decline toute responsabilité


----------



## kippei (28 Mai 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> je decline toute responsabilité



Le vrai Mac Gyver serait capable de dévicer ces tri-wings avec un trombonne !


----------

